

Google Taking FTC Review Seriously, Cutts Says - MikeCapone
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/71427180/

======
shib71
It's very interesting that the "lead software engineer" is considered an
appropriate spokesperson in this situation. I think it says a lot about
Google's internal culture in general, and Matt in particular.

